# L carnitine the PERFECT drug for keto diet?



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Received L carnitine two days ago started a diet where carbs are sometimes non existant do you think L carnitine will help me greatly with using fats for energy?

Does anyone else currently use l carntine for keto?

Type error on drug I meant amino acid!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Carnitine needs insulin to drive it into the cell iirc.

So best used in conjunction with a carb drink or.. 1-2 iu of slin & some protein post workout


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Just to point out its not a drug, this low carbs is a first for me lol effecting my head

Ye so maybe proper load up on it with post workout drink with vitargo?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

i used it every day on my keto diet- along with 3iu of 'slin (Carbless) pwo. I used 3g/day.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

standardflexer said:


> Just to point out its not a drug, this low carbs is a first for me lol effecting my head
> 
> Ye so maybe proper load up on it with post workout drink with vitargo?


carnitine only helps transport fats to be used for energy in the absence of carbs- if you take it with carbs/vitargo.. waste of time.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> carnitine only helps transport fats to be used for energy in the absence of carbs- if you take it with carbs/vitargo.. waste of time.


My shake has Lcarnitine in it along with others, obviasly the shake has minimal carbs, how minimal are we talking that it would become useless?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

T_Woody said:


> My shake has Lcarnitine in it along with others, obviasly the shake has minimal carbs, how minimal are we talking that it would become useless?


carnitine has no function in glycolysis:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycolysis

but, carnitine has a DIRECT role in Ketosis:

http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJM198001103020223

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/572000

what you can draw from this is ketosis uses carnitine stores, so supplementing is important on a ketogenic diet.

Outside of a ketogenic diet, there is no point in supplemental carnitine.... something the supplement companies fail to mention- they keep saying it help mobilise fats- IT DOES, but only in ketosis..


----------



## stl (Apr 12, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> carnitine has no function in glycolysis:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycolysis
> 
> ...


Interesting thread - but what about supplementing on a ketogenic diet without using insulin? and if so how much?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

stl said:


> Interesting thread - but what about supplementing on a ketogenic diet without using insulin? and if so how much?


if on a keto diet, you can still take carnitine without 'slin. I'd shoot for 2-3g/day; not all will be absorbed (use insulin for that).


----------



## stl (Apr 12, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> if on a keto diet, you can still take carnitine without 'slin. I'd shoot for 2-3g/day; not all will be absorbed (use insulin for that).


Cheers Ausbuilt


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

xpower said:


> Carnitine needs insulin to drive it into the cell iirc.
> 
> So best used in conjunction with a carb drink or.. 1-2 iu of slin & some protein post workout


Hi mate so Ausbuilt has agreed that insulin is needed to drive it into the cell but has said L-carnitine is useless when taken with carbohydrates,

Has your opinion changed at all on this?


----------



## cron121 (Nov 19, 2012)

Where can one buy injectable l-carnitine? Really got trouble to find a nice source.


----------

